# Maxspect Upgrade Offer



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Maxspect has come out with a great offer for Maxspect G2 owners.
Starting February 7 Oakville Reef Gallery (will be doing most of Ontario) in Oakville, Ontario will be offering existing Canadian Maxspect G2 customers the option to exchange their old tired fixture in for a brand new shiny 120w 16k Razor. This is almost unheard of to offer an exchange program for loyal customers in our industry. What a great program!

How the program works:
Each G2-60w entitles to exchange for 1 Razor Nano (to be offered later around April)
Each G2-110w or G2-160w entitles to exchange for 1 Razor 120w
Each G2-170w or G2-230w entitles to exchange for 2 Razor 120w
The replacement 120w Razor will be new and have the same warranty as a new fixture.
Oakville Reef Gallery expect's the exchange program to last 3-6 months since there are several hundred of the G2 fixtures out there and it will take time for those customers to learn of this program. The stores that promote the program will be the ones that get the customers. DistribuPet will also be directing G2 customers calling for warranty support to the Maxspect dealer nearest to them.
At the end of the exchange program, support for the G2 fixtures will cease so you can encourage owners of them to take advantage of this offer while it lasts. Some parts will be available for the G2 to buy but will be left to the owner to do the replacement work and eventually the parts will not be available.

Needed from customer:
G2 fixture, power supply and all parts 
Name
Phone #
Address
Email
This information can be written on the back of a copy of the bill of sale and turned into Distribupet with the old G2. 
The G2 fixtures are not to be re-sold. They are to be returned to DistribuPet.
See attached images of the G2 fixtures if you are unfamiliar with them.

Cost:
To the customer 25% off regular retail of $449.99 which is $337.49



Why exchange with the 120w Razor?:
Utilizing Cree LED chips, the Razor 120w actually out-performs G2-160w, and a single Razor 120w also has a wider coverage compared to a G2-160w, we also have PAR measurements to back up our claims. 

Please call Oakville Reef Gallery (ORG) in Oakville, On for details of this great offer.
(905) 338-AQUA (2782)


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice. Sweet offer. I am seriously considering switching over to these lights. They have a beautiful, clean white and deep blues and they are crazy simply to work. For the price, they will pay for themselves in a few years!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive had LEDs for almost 3 years now, And Im Very happy with them, But now we are getting Full spectrum units, And i cant wait.

Doo it , you love them.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I am hoping to get my Razor 120 in another week Whooo Hoooo! 
Can't wait as my research indicates this is an awesome light for the price!


----------

